# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2017



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Windmill (1 Mar 2017 às 00:07)

Março começa com chuva forte aqui pela Graciosa nessa altura. Mas é sol de pouca dura porque amanhã regressa outra vez o anticiclone.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Mar 2017 às 17:56)

Boa Tarde

Não posso deixar aqui de dizer que esta situação de Segunda-Feira passada foi bastante estranha pois ocorreu em alguns pontos das ilhas sem ninguém estar à espera e com condições meteorológicas que não deixavam prever este cenário ... 

A verdade é que aqui por Angra do Heroísmo num pequeno passeio vespertino que realizei o mar estava o que chamamos "mar chão" pois estava um dia quase veraneante e o mar por esta zona estava extremamente calmo ... 

Na zona dos Biscoitos e na Madalena do Pico e Praia do Almoxarife no Faial o contraste absoluto com ondas de 10 a 13 metros ... Fez me lembrar aquela enxurrada em Angra em Setembro de 2015 que ninguém fora da cidade angrense previa que acontecesse visto o tempo estar bom na costa Norte ... 

Foi de facto um fenómeno localizado e que atingiu apenas algumas zonas de algumas ilhas mas que conteve uma violência enorme na energia das ondas provocadas ... 

Gostava que alguém investigasse o que se passou porque foi um evento que me deixou bastante curioso na sua génese e que ninguém previa ...


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2017 às 19:40)

Dia bastante fresco...






... sendo que semelhantes condições também estão a ocorrer em S. Miguel. O tefigrama não destoou muito da previsão. Nível de congelamento a rondar os 1500/1700 metros com uma pequena inversão pelo meio.

Já foram registadas ondas de 8/9 metros no GC. Amanhã há mais.


----------



## lserpa (2 Mar 2017 às 19:43)

Sim, o Pico está com acumulado de neve aos 1500 metros pelo menos.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2017 às 20:12)

*Prejuízos na Madalena do Pico poderão ultrapassar o meio milhão de euros *

*Mau tempo no Pico: o poder da natureza (Vídeo)*


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2017 às 22:35)

O arrefecimento global chegou aos Açores 






O IPMA previa uma máxima de 15º. No aeroporto de PDL nem chegou aos 14º.

Hoje teria sido um bom dia para granizadas, houvesse instabilidade para tal.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

Bom Dia

Por aqui temos tido uma manhã cinzenta e chuvosa estando a chover com alguma intensidade desde há sensivelmente 20 minutos. Algum vento mas nada de muito significativo ... O frio também faz-se sentir por aqui ... O Inverno regressou em Março para porventura se despedir ...


----------



## lserpa (3 Mar 2017 às 13:37)

Wessel1985 disse:


> O frio também faz-se sentir por aqui ... O Inverno regressou em Março para porventura se despedir ...



Olha que março engana e já vi nevar no Pico em Maio 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 17:46)

Novas estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica já disponíveis no Corvo (1), Flores (9), Faial (3) (aparecem no mapa) e S. Jorge (2), Terceira (6) e Graciosa (1) (não aparecem no mapa).


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 18:28)

Orion disse:


> Novas estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica já disponíveis no Corvo (1), Flores (9), Faial (3) (aparecem no mapa) e S. Jorge (2), Terceira (6) e Graciosa (1) (não aparecem no mapa).



Olhando para o plano previsto...






... falta a estação meteorológica do Corvo. É difícil discernir quantas estações estavam previstas para as Flores mas acho que falta 1 ou 2. Na Terceira estão presentes as 6 estações udométricas faltando 2 meteorológicas e 1 hidrométrica. No Pico faltam 3 meteorológicas e 2 udométricas se bem que as 2 estações limnigráficas não estavam previstas mas foram instaladas.

As 5 EMA's de S. Miguel estão todas fora de serviço havendo outras com problemas (algo semelhante se passa em Sta. Maria).

Em suma, a rede está quase pronta mas ainda precisa de alguns retoques.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Acho que, entre todas as ilhas com novas estações, a mais interessante para se seguir será a das Flores. Depois de S. Jorge é a ilha com mais % do território acima dos 600 metros.











Tendo em conta as características e posição de S. Jorge não é possível aferir se ocorre algum tipo de efeito Foehn fraco a moderado a norte da ilha. Contudo, a orografia das Flores é tão ou mais interessante:






Em diversos eventos a estação do Corvo regista o vento mais forte, o que é natural já que se situa no aeródromo e só não está tendencialmente protegida do vento de norte. Já a estação de Sta. Cruz das Flores dificilmente regista a velocidade real do vento quando este vem de oeste (vento predominante) e mesmo de sudoeste. Será que ocorre algum tipo de efeito Foehn? Possivelmente mas não é possível saber já que isto me leva ao ponto seguinte.

Agora para as más notícias...

No que concerne às estações, a da Lagoa Funda está aparentemente numa pequena depressão a mais ou menos 500 metros de altitude (quem conhecer o local que me corrija se estiver errado). Interessante já que temperaturas bem gélidas serão certamente atingidas aqui mas não é bem isto que quero.

A estação que permitiria aferir se de facto ocorre algum tipo de efeito Foehn, já que está na costa oeste, seria a dos Terreiros. Esta será muito útil para a medição do vento - já que se encontra por volta dos 200 metros de altitude - mas seria ainda melhor se registasse a temperatura.

Por fim, a estação da Caldeira Rasa parece-me que está mais ou menos à mesma altitude da Lagoa Funda mas está muito mais exposta. Prevejo que esta, e porventura a estação do Pico da Casinha (também à volta dos 500 m de altitude), sejam as primeiras a ficar (severamente?) danificadas quando as normais ciclogéneses se aproximarem (há quanto tempo foram instaladas? Será que já foram danificadas?). Infelizmente duvido que o CIVISA vá fazer resumos dos ventos/eventos e portanto as rajadas ficarão por saber. É o que dá atribuir mal certas coisas...

De qualquer das formas, e novamente, o G. Ocidental é o mais tempestuoso e os acumulados em certos eventos serão certamente fascinantes. A estação da Esperança em S. Jorge (quando aparecer no mapa ficarei com uma ideia mais clara) também deverá registar chuva e vento interessante


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 01:20)

Orion disse:


> De qualquer das formas, e novamente, o G. Ocidental é o mais tempestuoso e os acumulados em certos eventos serão certamente fascinantes.



Mas isso não quer dizer que seja o mais chuvoso, até porque dos Açores, só a montanha do Pico e a Cordilheira montanhosa Oriental de São Miguel batem os recordes segundo o que sei.


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 01:26)

Em relação ao vento, também fico na dúvida se aqui pela Graciosa também existe esse mesmo efeito, uma vez que a zona da Caldeira que é a mais montanhosa da ilha, é também aquela que regista maiores índices de Precipitação na encosta meridional, sempre que o vento bate de S/SW, enquanto o resto da ilha fica a zero...


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 02:15)

Windmill disse:


> Mas isso não quer dizer que seja o mais chuvoso, até porque dos Açores, só a montanha do Pico e a Cordilheira montanhosa Oriental de São Miguel batem os recordes segundo o que sei.



Nunca escrevi que é o lugar mais chuvoso mas tem muita chuva tendo em conta o seu tamanho. Está-se a falar de uma ilha com quase metade da área de S. Jorge e com uma topografia menos favorável a chuva orográfica derivada de fluxos de sul (do que, novamente, S. Jorge).

Quando escrevo tempestuoso refiro-me a vento e ondas.



Windmill disse:


> Em relação ao vento, também fico na dúvida se aqui pela Graciosa também existe esse mesmo efeito, uma vez que a zona da Caldeira que é a mais montanhosa da ilha, é também aquela que regista maiores índices de Precipitação na encosta meridional, sempre que o vento bate de S/SW, enquanto o resto da ilha fica a zero...



Os atlas de todas as ilhas estão aqui: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/CD/alta_resolucao/

Em termos relativos a ilha da Graciosa é a mais plana do arquipélago. Só 19.8% do seu território está acima dos 200 metros de altitude. Sta. Maria tem 46.4% e o Corvo tem 79.5%. Os dados estão aqui: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/produtos/main.htm#p5 (FISIOGRAFIA DAS ILHAS DO ARQUIPÉLAGO DOS AÇORES).

Não é surpreendente que te queixes da falta de água. As ilhas a sul sempre perturbam os fluxos e a falta de elevações não ajuda nada. E até que se tem fluxos periodicamente muito húmidos. Se o ar fosse mais seco o cenário seria bem pior.


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 17:23)

Orion disse:


> Nunca escrevi que é o lugar mais chuvoso. Quando escrevo tempestuoso refiro-me a vento e ondas..


Fiquei com a ideia que tivesses te referido ao local mais chuvoso dos Açores, e pelo link que disponibilizaste acima, facilmente se percebe que a nível de chuva, Pico e São Miguel estão á frente do resto das ilhas. Quanto ás Flores, na minha opinião, é tão húmida e chuvosa quanto as serras de São Miguel ou o cume do Pico.
Só não entendo porque o resto da ilha do  Pico, regra geral, é também uma ilha meio seca, com poucos cursos de água quando comparada com Flores, São Miguel, ou até mesmo São Jorge. E já nem falo das restantes ilhas porque tendem um pouco mais  para a secura.



Orion disse:


> Em termos relativos a ilha da Graciosa é a mais plana do arquipélago. Só 19.8% do seu território está acima dos 200 metros de altitude. Sta. Maria tem 46.4% e o Corvo tem 79.5%. .



São realidades diferentes dentro do mesmo arquipélago, porque o principal não é a localização geográfica das ilhas, mas sim a sua área e consequente orografia, senão vejamos:

As Flores são as mais ocidentais do arquipélago e as primeiras a receber as perturbações atlânticas, e no entanto chove mais a oriente do arquipélago (São Miguel) e no centro (Pico).

Corvo é a ilha mais setentrional dos Açores, e devido exactamente á sua área territorial, não existem cursos de água permanentes como existem em Santa Maria no outro lado do arquipélago.
Ainda falando sobre Santa Maria, e apesar de ser a ilha mais meridional dos Açores e aquela que recebe mais a influência da crista anticiclónica que as restantes, é mais húmida, chuvosa e acidentada (especialmente na sua zona oriental) que a Graciosa, que é a ilha mais setentrional do grupo Central e a mais plana do arquipélago, como disseste e muito bem.
A Graciosa regra geral é uma ilha seca. Não é uma ilha de água como Flores ou São Miguel. Nunca foi!

No passado tivemos grandes calamidades no séc XIX em que foi até preciso vir mandar galeões de São Miguel e da Terceira carregados com pipas de água para matar a sede aos habitantes locais. A nossa água canalizada da fonte vem de furos e cisternas onde se acumulam as águas das chuvas, e é a pior água que existe para beber dos Açores. Tem um sabor salgado porque os solos são também pouco profundos.
Na Graciosa não temos as boas águas de São Miguel, por isso toda a gente aqui compra garrafões de água para beber.
Aqui o que se sente mais é o vento, por isso a ilha não é muito verdejante.  Ribeiras perenes também não existem, (só umas pequenas nascentes que brotam do solo na zona da Caldeira, e a nascente do Tanque da zona do Manuel Gaspar que também chega a secar em estios prolongados.
A ilha é muito pouco acidentada, e a vegetação aproximada da chamada "Floresta de Nuvens",  está apenas circunscrita a uma pequena área da zona da caldeira.
Como vês estamos todos dentro do mesmo saco, mas cada ilha com as suas próprias especificidades locais.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

Windmill disse:


> Fiquei com a ideia que tivesses te referido ao local mais chuvoso dos Açores, e pelo link que disponibilizaste acima, facilmente se percebe que a nível de chuva, Pico e São Miguel estão á frente do resto das ilhas.



Pelo contrário. O interior das Flores recebe mais chuva do que a ilha do Pico. A montanha aumenta os valores mas as elevações do centro-este recebem menos chuva do que as Flores.

S. Miguel tem elevações com uma área significativa e dispõem-se perpendicularmente ao fluxos de sul. Isso facilita os acumulados orográficos. O interior das Flores compete com as elevações de S. Miguel como as áreas mais chuvosas. Excluindo a montanha do Pico, que é uma aberração tendo em conta a orografia das restantes ilhas, e num bom ano, acredito que as elevações das Flores recebam mais chuva que as elevações de S. Miguel (> 4000mms anuais). E isso tem a ver com isto:



Windmill disse:


> Quanto ás Flores, na minha opinião, é tão húmida e chuvosa quanto as serras de São Miguel ou o cume do Pico.



Se a ilha das Flores fosse (ainda) mais alta e 'esticada' como o Pico e S. Miguel os acumulados seriam maiores que todas as outras ilhas.



Windmill disse:


> Só não entendo porque o resto da ilha do Pico, regra geral, é também uma ilha meio seca, com poucos cursos de água quando comparada com Flores, São Miguel, ou até mesmo São Jorge. E já nem falo das restantes ilhas porque tendem um pouco mais para a secura.



Não sei a resposta completa. Porventura devido à menor área em que há precipitação regular? S. Jorge é uma parede. Como tal, não me parece a melhor configuração para que hajam nascentes com bom acesso.



Windmill disse:


> São realidades diferentes dentro do mesmo arquipélago, porque o principal não é a localização geográfica das ilhas, mas sim a sua área e consequente orografia,



A localização interessa já que a frente polar afeta sempre mais o G. Ocidental (que se traduz na passagem periódica de depressões/ciclogéneses). A ilha das Flores não é assim tão grande (4ª menor ilha). Claro que a orografia faz muita diferença. Basta comparar a Madeira com Porto Santo.



Windmill disse:


> As Flores são as mais ocidentais do arquipélago e as primeiras a receber as perturbações atlânticas, e no entanto chove mais a oriente do arquipélago (São Miguel) e no centro (Pico).



'Chove' nas elevações. Por exemplo PDL não tem assim tanta chuva.



Windmill disse:


> Ainda falando sobre Santa Maria, e apesar de ser a ilha mais meridional dos Açores e aquela que recebe mais a influência da crista anticiclónica que as restantes, é mais húmida, chuvosa e acidentada (especialmente na sua zona oriental) que a Graciosa, que é a ilha mais setentrional do grupo Central e a mais plana do arquipélago, como disseste e muito bem.
> A Graciosa regra geral é uma ilha seca. Não é uma ilha de água como Flores ou São Miguel. Nunca foi!



O oeste mariense, tendencialmente plano, seca muito mais depressa que o leste, ligeiramente mais montanhoso. Nos dias habituais de nevoeiro isso faz muita diferença.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/imagens-de-satelite-interessantes.3031/page-32#post-599058



Windmill disse:


> A Graciosa regra geral é uma ilha seca. Não é uma ilha de água como Flores ou São Miguel. Nunca foi!



Novamente, a Graciosa é mais pequena e mais plana que as outras 2 ilhas. Qual é a surpresa?

5 das 9 ilhas têm os pontos mais altos acima dos 1000 metros. O das Flores está quase nesse patamar com 914 metros. A Graciosa é a 2ª ilha mais pequena do arquipélago e o seu ponto mais alto é o mais baixo quando comparando com as restantes ilhas (405m). Em 2011 era a 4ª ilha com maior densidade populacional (não fiz as contas para anos mais recentes). Óbvio que vão ter problemas de água 



Windmill disse:


> No passado tivemos grandes calamidades no séc XIX em que foi até preciso vir mandar galeões de São Miguel e da Terceira carregados com pipas de água para matar a sede aos habitantes locais. A nossa água canalizada da fonte vem de furos e cisternas onde se acumulam as águas das chuvas, e é a pior água que existe para beber dos Açores. Tem um sabor salgado porque os solos são também pouco profundos.



S. Jorge também já tem furos.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...captacao-de-agua-subterranea-para-agricultura

Problemas relacionados com a água são quase inevitáveis tendo em conta as circunstâncias relacionadas com as ilhas. Até o Corvo tem lagoas artificiais.

http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...rantir-agua-a-populacao-e-agricultura-da-ilha


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 18:50)

Corrigindo...



Orion disse:


> A localização interessa já que a frente polar afeta sempre mais o G. Ocidental (que se traduz na passagem periódica de depressões/ciclogéneses). A ilha das Flores não é assim tão grande (4ª menor ilha). Claro que a orografia faz muita diferença. Basta comparar a Madeira com Porto Santo.



A localização interessa já que muitas frentes perdem intensidade ao longo do seu trajeto oesteleste. Quando chegam ao G. Oriental muitas frentes não são mais que nebulosidade inócua que pode dar origem a alguma chuva orográfica mas ficam longe dos acumulados (estratiforme/convectivo) que deixaram nas outras ilhas.

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/produtos/radiacao/radiacao_horizontal/

Insolação total anual nas Flores (aeroporto)  1560 horas

Insolação total anual em PDL (nordela)  1774 horas

Insolação total anual em Sta. Maria (aeroporto)  1933 horas 

500/600 quilómetros de distância e uma grande diferença


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 19:22)

Orion disse:


> Se a ilha das Flores fosse (ainda) mais alta e 'esticada' como o Pico e S. Miguel os acumulados seriam maiores que todas as outras ilhas.
> ilha


Pois, mas não é! 

Vamo nos cingir á nossa realidade e deixemo nos de fantasias. A realidade é uma só, e mostra que nos Açores, mais que a localização geográfica,  a orografia conta e muito! Tu próprio deste a resposta. Flores compete com S. Miguel. Ponto!



Orion disse:


> ' Chove' nas elevações. Por exemplo PDL não tem assim tanta chuva.



Então começa a referir as elevações das ilhas, senão ainda fica se com a ideia que os valores em Santa Cruz das Flores são iguais aos do resto da ilha....



Orion disse:


> O oeste mariense, tendencialmente plano, seca muito mais depressa que o leste, ligeiramente mais montanhoso. Nos dias habituais de nevoeiro isso faz muita diferença.



Pois, mas eu falei precisamente o contrário quando fiz a comparação. Falei do LESTE de Santa Maria que é outra realidade, e como tal, muito mais fresco e chuvoso que a ilha Graciosa. A única zona mais húmida e chuvosa da Graciosa é a Caldeira (tal como em Santa Maria é na sua zona oriental), e mesmo assim, Santa Maria ganha a Graciosa a nível de humidade por ser mais alta!

De resto sou da mesma opinião daquilo  que disseste


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

Orion disse:


> Corrigindo...
> 
> 
> A localização interessa já que muitas frentes perdem intensidade ao longo do seu trajeto oesteleste. Quando chegam ao G. Oriental muitas frentes não são mais que nebulosidade inócua que pode dar origem a alguma chuva orográfica mas ficam longe dos acumulados (estratiforme/convectivo) que deixaram nas outras ilhas.



Então por esse prisma não chega nada á Madeira, ás Selvagens, ás Canárias ou até ao continente. Morre tudo pelo caminho né? Se fosse assim como defendes, tudo o que se localizasse a sul/leste dos Açores viam água por um canudo....

Não concordo e sabes porquê? Porque as ciclogéneses/frentes quando por aqui passam, despejam muito menos água do que despejam aí. Aliás é quase sempre assim. Até com tempo anticiclónico, chove sempre mais no Nordeste, 7 Cidades e afins que aqui.
Em São Miguel chove sempre mais que aqui, e de certeza que não é por causa da localização geográfica, mas sim por causa da orografia e área da ilha.
Na Madeira passa se o mesmo. Aliás, Madeira compete até com S. Miguel


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Se os Açores tivessem 5 grupos, em vez de 3, por essa teoria os 2 grupos mais a oriente eram secos. Engraçado. Então deduzo que antes das Flores, nada perde força. Só perde é mal toca aqui no arquipélago certo? Uau! Agora entendo porque a Graciosa é tão seca. Realmente fica muito longe das Flores, e antes delas cá chegarem já se dissiparam todas pelo caminho...


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

Windmill disse:


> Vamo nos cingir á nossa realidade e deixemo nos de fantasias. A realidade é uma só, e mostra que nos Açores, mais que a localização geográfica, a orografia conta e muito! Tu próprio deste a resposta. Flores compete com S. Miguel. Ponto!



A orografia conta em todo o lado. Até Marrocos tem neve nas montanhas locais. O G. Ocidental é o mais húmido. Como tal, é normal que haja tendencialmente mais precipitação em todas as vertentes. Até a vila do Corvo tem um acumulado anual (1200 mms) superior a PDL (1000 mms).



Windmill disse:


> Então começa a referir as elevações das ilhas, senão ainda fica se com a ideia que os valores em Santa Cruz das Flores são iguais aos do resto da ilha....



Sempre que abordo as ilhas esforço-me para que fique tudo claro. Com os mapas que publiquei acho que é difícil ficar com essa ideia.



Windmill disse:


> Então por esse prisma não chega nada á Madeira, ás Selvagens, ás Canárias ou até ao continente. Morre tudo pelo caminho né? Se fosse assim como defendes, tudo o que se localizasse a sul/leste dos Açores viam água por um canudo....



Não estás a perceber o que estou a escrever. Escrevi que muitas - não todas - frentes perdem força e que a chuva orográfica não afeta muita localidade - como por exemplo PDL. Mais à frente volto a abordar isto.

A climatologia da Madeira, Selvagens e Canárias é muito diferente da climatologia dos Açores e incorporá-las numa comparação não faz sentido nenhum.



Windmill disse:


> Na Madeira passa se o mesmo. Aliás, Madeira compete até com S. Miguel



Como curiosidade...





Se não me engano - e se estiver errado os madeirenses que me corrijam - o tempo anticiclónico típico traz um fluxo de norte que forma um efeito Foehn pronunciado no Funchal (acho que algo semelhante ocorreria na Povoação se em SM houvesse fluxos de norte). Porto Santo é o parente pobre no que concerne à chuva devido à orografia.

Acho que a Madeira dificilmente compete com os vencedores dos Açores porque não obstante a sua orografia muito mais favorável tipicamente a HR é inferior.



Windmill disse:


> Se os Açores tivessem 5 grupos, em vez de 3, por essa teoria os 2 grupos mais a oriente eram secos. Engraçado. Então deduzo que antes das Flores, nada perde força. Só perde é mal toca aqui no arquipélago certo? Uau! Agora entendo porque a Graciosa é tão seca. Realmente fica muito longe das Flores, e antes delas cá chegarem já se dissiparam todas pelo caminho..



Na meteorologia conta tudo. Não me parece que tenha isolado alguns fatores mas volto a repetir que já houveram - e vão continuar a haver - inúmeras frentes que pouca chuva trouxeram/trarão para o G. Oriental em comparação com as outras ilhas.



Windmill disse:


> Em São Miguel chove sempre mais que aqui, e de certeza que não é por causa da localização geográfica, mas sim por causa da orografia e área da ilha.



A área não é necessariamente o mais importante, o que contrasta com a orografia. O ponto mais alto da Graciosa é a caldeira que se situa na ponta sudeste da ilha, correto?












Onde está a precipitação correspondente? Pela tua lógica (só orografia) a ponta sudeste devia receber muito mais chuva do que de facto recebe:






A meu ver, da mesma forma que pequenos desvios no rumo do fluxo principal se traduzem - ou não - na ocorrência de chuva muito forte no Nordeste de SM não ficaria assim tão surpreendido se a ação conjunta das ilhas do triângulo causasse um efeito de sombra na Graciosa quando há fluxos de sul. Mas para se saber isso era preciso que a malta da área fizesse estudos. Eu só me limito a mandar bitaites


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

Orion disse:


> A orografia conta em todo o lado. Até Marrocos tem neve nas montanhas locais. O G. Ocidental é o mais húmido. Como tal, é normal que haja tendencialmente mais precipitação em todas as vertentes. Até a vila do Corvo tem um acumulado anual (1200 mms) superior a PDL (1000 mms).



De que serve tanta chuva se vai toda para o mar? Não há ribeiras no Corvo como há em São Miguel. Acho que estás sempre a falar de barriga cheia. Até parece que vcs aí é que são os coitadinhos.....
Tal como o leste de Santa Maria é mais húmido que a Graciosa.



Orion disse:


> Sempre que abordo as ilhas esforço-me para que fique tudo claro. Com os mapas que publiquei acho que é difícil ficar com essa ideia.



De São Miguel, neste fórum, eu só vejo ás vezes tu a choramingar pela falta de água. Talvez por te esqueceres que vives numa ilha grande con várias realidades climáticas diferentes da cidade onde tu vives. Ponta Delgada é uma excepção na ilha de São Miguel, e por isso não fala pela ilha onde vives. Santa Cruz da Graciosa é também mais seca que a Caldeira, mas a realidade no cômputo geral é só uma: a ilha é seca, ao contrário de São Miguel.



Orion disse:


> Não estás a perceber o que estou a escrever. Escrevi que muitas - não todas - frentes perdem força e que a chuva orográfica não afeta muita localidade - como por exemplo PDL.



Sim percebi! Tu é que não me percebeste ainda, ou achas que nós aqui também não sofremos com a falta de água? Do Grupo Central também n vejo ninguém a chorar, nem da Madeira. Ou achas que na tua óptica o Grupo Oriental é mais especial?
Deves te achar que és o único talvez. Sai um pouco do teu casulo chamado Ponta Delgada e vem cá conhecer o resto das ilhas, que te garanto que não é como te ensinaram na escola. Mandar bitaites atrás de um computador qualquer um faz. Ponta Delgada não fala pela ilha.



Orion disse:


> A climatologia da Madeira, Selvagens e Canárias é muito diferente da climatologia dos Açores e incorporá-las numa comparação não faz sentido nenhum.



  Diferente porquê? Não faz sentido porquê? Ou as frentes que cruzam os Açores fazem 1 trajecto e dão meia volta para não lá chegarem ou chegando, já chegam fracas? Isso não faz sentido algum! É o Ipma á portuguesa, ou melhor o Ipma á San Miguel....



Orion disse:


> Na meteorologia conta tudo. Não me parece que tenha isolado alguns fatores mas volto a repetir que já houveram - e vão continuar a haver - inúmeras frentes que pouca chuva trouxeram/trarão para o G. Oriental em comparação com as outras ilhas.


Para ti parece me que o conta é a cidade onde vives por ignorares o resto da ilha onde vives....

Eu acho que ainda não me expliquei bem, mas vou tornar a repetir. Vocês aí são SEMPRE salvos pela orografia! SEMPRE! Consegues ao menos perceber isso e deixar a tua Ponta Delgada um pouco de parte? São Miguel tem orografia! São Miguel é um gigante de terra comparado com as ilhas centrais e ocidentais. São Miguel tem OROGRAFIA! Nós aqui nem isso! Tu estás sempre a falar da tua realidade Ponta Delgada, mas São Miguel é muito mais que o  sítio onde vives!

Então deves achar que as frentes devem trazer muita água para a Graciosa,. Ahmmmm fixe! Sou da Graciosa e nem sabia que havia mais chuva cá que em São Miguel.
Pena é não viveres cá, que aí já te mostrava sempre que uma frente chega como se comportam os céus. Basta olhar para S. Jorge ao lado e comparar aqui com a Graciosa. Ou até mesmo com a Terceira.
Deve ser o mesmo que o pessoal de Santa Maria vê quando olha para São Miguel ao horizonte. Razão? Orografia obviamente

Se nós aqui levarmos a vida a depender de frentes como deve ser, mais vale ficarmos sentados pra não nos cansarmos


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 21:33)

Windmill disse:


> Acho que estás sempre a falar de barriga cheia. Até parece que vcs aí é que são os coitadinhos.....





Windmill disse:


> De São Miguel, neste fórum, eu só vejo ás vezes tu a choramingar pela falta de água.





Windmill disse:


> Do Grupo Central também n vejo ninguém a chorar, nem da Madeira. Ou achas que na tua óptica o Grupo Oriental é mais especial?
> Deves te achar que és o único talvez. Sai um pouco do teu casulo chamado Ponta Delgada e vem cá conhecer o resto das ilhas, que te garanto que não é como te ensinaram na escola. Mandar bitaites atrás de um computador qualquer um faz.





Windmill disse:


> Para ti parece me que o conta é a cidade onde vives por ignorares o resto da ilha onde vives....



O tópico está-se a desviar dos dados para o insulto. Pessoalmente não tenho paciência e não vou por aí.

Eu limitei-me a apresentar uma contradição no teu raciocínio. Não vi nenhuma tentativa em tentar 'ligar os pontos'. Por mim, encerrei esta discussão contigo.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 21:48)

Orion disse:


> A meu ver, da mesma forma que pequenos desvios no rumo do fluxo principal se traduzem - ou não - na ocorrência de chuva muito forte no Nordeste de SM não ficaria assim tão surpreendido se a ação conjunta das ilhas do triângulo causasse um efeito de sombra na Graciosa quando há fluxos de sul. Mas para se saber isso era preciso que a malta da área fizesse estudos. Eu só me limito a mandar bitaites



Já de vez complemento esta intervenção...

S. Jorge é uma parede. Farto-me de escrever e aqui estão fotos disso mesmo.

A Graciosa e S. Jorge distam entre si +-60 quilómetros.






Numa animação do antigo radar parece haver um aumento persistente dos ecos mais ou menos onde S. Jorge está (especialmente por volta dos 45 segundos). O que é normal já que a ilha (e também o Pico) perturba(m) periodicamente a atmosfera. Não dá para mais conclusões já que os gráficos são uma trampa.

Do satélite é quase impossível tentar discernir dinâmicas ou padrões inerentes aos fluxos atmosféricos devido à muita nebulosidade. Ainda assim consegui encontrar situações interessantes como esta em Fev. de 2015...






e esta (mais difícil de se ver) em Set. também do mesmo ano:






Novamente, é possível que haja um 'sombra' na precipitação dependendo da direção do fluxo atmosférico. Mas para confirmar isso é preciso mais dados que estão para além do meu alcance


----------



## Cluster (5 Mar 2017 às 22:59)

Não sabendo muito sobre o tema aqui discutido, já li artigos onde há regiões da Madeira nos 3800-4000 se bem me lembro. Metade da Madeira é acima dos 1000 metros(sendo por isso em volume a maior ilha Portuguesa), os microclimas da Madeira são muitos. A HR na costa sul pode ser de facto mais baixa, mas há várias estações na ilha com HR tão altas como os Açores. Tem estado um tempo algo seco na ilha mas normalmente a estação do Santo da Serra (por exemplo) está acima dos 90% nos boletims climáticos que tiro todos os dias.

Em relação a recordes de precipitação em 24 horas a Madeira regista o mais trágico no nosso País certo? Havendo provavelmente sítios mais propícios que a estação em questão.

Ps: De qualquer maneira aprendi bastante aqui, discussão interessante.


----------



## Windmill (5 Mar 2017 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> O tópico está-se a desviar dos dados para o insulto. Pessoalmente não tenho paciência e não vou por aí.
> 
> Eu limitei-me a apresentar uma contradição no teu raciocínio. Não vi nenhuma tentativa em tentar 'ligar os pontos'. Por mim, encerrei esta discussão contigo.





Orion disse:


> O tópico está-se a desviar dos dados para o insulto. Pessoalmente não tenho paciência e não vou por aí.
> 
> Eu limitei-me a apresentar uma contradição no teu raciocínio. Não vi nenhuma tentativa em tentar 'ligar os pontos'. Por mim, encerrei esta discussão contigo.



Não insultei ninguém, limitei me apenas a dizer que vives num casulo chamado Ponta Delgada e daí não sais, dado as tuas pseudo teorias sempre repetitivas.
Ainda bem que não és meteorologista, embora tentes sê-lo!

Olha por favor, fala da tua realidade! Não fales da realidade dos outros.

Claro, claro. Tu limitas te sempre a tudo. Até em fazer crer que a tua ilha é a mais prejudicada em termos de chuva, e o centro de tudo no arquipélago. Blá, blá, blá. Os madeirenses certamente sofrem mais que os Açores a nível de falta de chuva e no entanto não vejo ninguém daquele arquipélago vir aqui dizer o que dizes....
Quanta arrogância!
Sabes lá o que é viver numa ilha da coesão como Graciosa, Pico, Flores, Faial ou demais ilhas...
Se aí te queixas tanto, e vens sempre chorar quando se perspectiva algum evento interessante com os teus habituais discursos do costume  ("oxalá venha um pouco pra mim senão fico a ver navios") e comentários do género, então se vivesses na Graciosa andavas todos os dias a reclamar.....
Mas pronto, até entendo que querias que chovesse mais em Ponta Delgada na zona do aeroporto que nas zerras da tua ilha.... tens uma hipótese, muda de zona e vais ver que a realidade é logo outra!

Orion, sabes lá o que é viver numa ilha com falta de água!
Sabez lá o que é querer chuva e não ter....
Sabes lá o que é te faltar água na fonte em casa.... é claro que não sabes nem nunca irás saber porque vives numa ilha onde não há falta de água e ainda bem.
Sabes lá o que é falta de chuva meu amigo....
A tua arrogância ultrapassa todos os limites neste fórum sempre que fazes birra para que chova em São Miguel, ignorando o facto que as demais ilhas conseguem ser tão ou mais prejudicadas que a tua. A tua ilha é que é o centro de tudo e da falta de chuva.... deves te achar a última bolacha do pacote talvez...."Home plamor de deus sequér"
A tua conversa que as frentes já chegam enfraquecidas ao grupo Oriental, é chacha. Lembra te que quase tudo o que chega á Madeira e Continente primeiramente tem de passar por aí, como depois do grupo Ocidental elas também passam por aqui. Ou achas que elas só enfraquecem quando passam da Terceira em diante? Se pensas isso, então aconselho te a mudares te para cá. Assim, quiçá, pensas duas vezes antes de dizeres que és sempre o mais prejudicado!


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 00:04)

Windmill disse:


> Não insultei ninguém, limitei me apenas a dizer que vives num casulo chamado Ponta Delgada e daí não sais, dado as tuas pseudo teorias sempre repetitivas.
> Ainda bem que não és meteorologista, embora tentes sê-lo!
> 
> Olha por favor, fala da tua realidade! Não fales da realidade dos outros.



O que é uma pseudo-teoria? Uma teoria pode estar completamente errada mas até ser 'pseudo' vai um longo passo.

Eu teclo sobre a realidade de todos, o que me leva a isto:



Windmill disse:


> Até em fazer crer que a tua ilha é a mais prejudicada em termos de chuva, e o centro de tudo no arquipélago. Blá, blá, blá.





Windmill disse:


> A tua arrogância ultrapassa todos os limites neste fórum sempre que fazes birra para que chova em São Miguel, ignorando o facto que as demais ilhas conseguem ser tão ou mais prejudicadas que a tua. A tua ilha é que é o centro de tudo e da falta de chuva.... deves te achar a última bolacha do pacote talvez...."Home plamor de deus sequér"





Windmill disse:


> Assim, quiçá, pensas duas vezes antes de dizeres que és sempre o mais prejudicado!





Windmill disse:


> Se aí te queixas tanto, e vens sempre chorar quando se perspectiva algum evento interessante com os teus habituais discursos do costume ("oxalá venha um pouco pra mim senão fico a ver navios") e comentários do género, então se vivesses na Graciosa andavas todos os dias a reclamar.....





O Freud ficaria orgulhoso com tanta projeção 

E novamente...



Windmill disse:


> A tua conversa que as frentes já chegam enfraquecidas ao grupo Oriental, é chacha.



Não é não 



Windmill disse:


> Lembra te que quase tudo o que chega á Madeira e Continente primeiramente tem de passar por aí, como depois do grupo Ocidental elas também passam por aqui. Ou achas que elas só enfraquecem quando passam da Terceira em diante?



Explicar isso implicaria teclar alegadas 'pseudo-teorias'. Como deves ter pouca paciência para as ler e eu menos ainda para as escrever junta-se o útil ao agradável... literalmente 

Não sou um saco de pancada online e não tenho grande paciência para aturar frustrações alheias. Calmex


----------



## lserpa (6 Mar 2017 às 00:51)

?!?...
Hoje por aqui o nevoeiro prevaleceu durante todo o dia e com a HR nos 100% 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 01:00)

Nos próximos dias virá mais uma pluma tropical (ou frente em deslocamento lento/quase estacionária). Em geral deve ser muito nevoeiro e chuva miúda estando à espreita chuva mais forte. Boa molha para as montanhas estando ainda incerto o que vai restar para o G. Oriental (se uma reativação ou dissipação).

Evento interessante já que ao contrário de muitas outras vezes, os níveis mais baixos vão perdendo força em termos de ventos enquanto que os níveis altos terão ventos muito fortes. Cidade da Horta daqui a 72 horas:






Não parece haver grandes condições para tempo severo. A 78 horas há um _jetstreak_ no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Windmill (6 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

Peço desculpa aos moderadores e demais participantes deste fórum pela picardia gerada, mas esta personagem pensa que só ela tem sempre a última palavra em relação a tudo, passando a vida a mandar bitaites de tudo e mais alguma coisa, mesmo do que não lhe convém. 
Bom, eu não lhe ia dar mais tempo de antena, mas depois do seu último comentário ficou provado que você quer é brilhar á força aqui no fórum. 
Só tenho é pena que com a sua arrogância envergonhe cada vez mais o pessoal de São Miguel onde tenho há décadas bons e grandes amigos, que se lessem os estapafúrdios que você aqui escreve, certamente iam até pensar duas vezes se  você seria da mesma ilha em que vivem. Pudera, vive na zona do aeroporto e ignora por completo o que se passa no resto da ilha. Ás tantas ainda conheço S. Miguel melhor que você, veja lá.
Por outro lado, eu não lhe insultei, mas se quer que lhe diga, você é que é o maior frustrado aqui do tópico, exactamente por parecer andar sempre desperado para que chova em São Miguel, como se só a sua ilha fosse o centro do atlãntico, ignorando que pelo Grupo Central existem ilhas bem piores do que a sua no que concerne á falta de água e de chuva. Até parece que nunca chove em São Miguel. São sempre mais beneficiados que algumas ilhas centrais, mas acha que é sempre a vítima.
Tenha respeito ao menos pelos outros açorianos, porque você não é a última bolacha no pacote de ninguém.
Faça as suas previsões á "Maya" (cada tiro, cada melro) só para a sua zona, e não fale do que não sabe. 
Aposto que nunca cá andou na Graciosa ou demais ilhas centrais para mandar as postas que manda pró ar. 
A minha realidade é 100 vezes PIOR que a sua, e no entanto, só por isso, os graciocences, marienses, corvinos, terceirenses, picoenses, faialenses e madeirenses mereciam mais respeito por aquilo que você diz, atendendo ao facto que têm mais problemas de falta de água que São Miguel, e não sou melhor que ninguém para achar que sou o único grão de areia com direito ao que você prega aqui todos os dias. Você é um arrogante e um pseudo intelectual insuportável!
A partir de hoje, é considerado por mim "persona non grata".
Tenha um bom dia!


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 17:19)

Já acabou o drama? Espero que sim 

Voltando ao que interessa, o EumetView deve estar operacional lá para o Verão (meio do ano). Ao que parece vai haver uma mudança de plataforma e outras funcionalidades vão ser introduzidas.

No caso da Graciosa estive a pesquisar mais um pouco e infelizmente não fiquei esclarecido. Mas, por partes...







As maiores elevações estão no centro da ilha e na ponta sudeste. Olhando para a distribuição da chuva...






... fico com a mesma ideia. A falta de maiores acumulados na face sul da elevação central e na face este do Caldeirão (ponta sudeste da ilha) parece indicar que o fluxo predominante é de sudoeste/oeste.






A meu ver se o fluxo de sul fosse predominante as elevações centrais teriam maiores acumulados na face sul (acontecendo o mesmo no caldeirão) e o efeito sombra no Caldeirão seria muito menor. O facto de o Calderão ser a maior elevação da ilha e ter tão pouca chuva é interessante.

E aí volta a mesma dúvida... É uma questão da direção do fluxo principal ou as ilhas do triângulo, a sul, ativamente condicionam a dinâmica atmosférica? Isto continua por responder e é muito relevante especialmente nos rios atmosféricos com fraca intensidade cuja boa parte dos acumulados advêm da orografia.

Periodicamente faço referência à estação de investigação que há na Graciosa. Há um artigo deles que faz um resumo fascinante do clima dos Açores e da Graciosa. Em seguida transcrevo um pequeno resumo e ponho a negrito o que acho mais importante...



> To begin to address these, we note a marked seasonality in the surface pressure patterns near Graciosa (Figs. 2a,b). The winter season exhibits a strong meridional gradient of surface pressure between the semipermanent Icelandic low and the Azores high (Fig. 2a). *Surface winds are predominantly from the southwest in January* (Fig. 2c).





> Surface wind speeds in July are weaker than in winter and the wind direction ranges from southwesterly to northeasterly (Fig. 2d), depending upon the exact position of the Azores high.





> Strong reflectivity at low levels, indicative of significant precipitation, tends to occur during October to May and is often associated with relatively deep systems, in some cases extending all the way to the tropopause. Interestingly, the seasonal cycle in the height of the tropopause is strikingly evident. Low clouds are common through the entire year with an annual average coverage of approximately 50% (Rémillard et al. 2012; Dong et al. 2014a).





> An analysis of the frequency of occurrence of different weather states derived through a cluster analysis of cloud property distributions [Fig. 4, based on Tselioudis et al. (2013)], indicates that *the Azores experience the range of different weather states with a similar frequency to that experienced globally*. *The Azores experience the low-cloud weather states somewhat more frequently than the planet *as a whole with fewer instances of clear skies and fair weather conditions and more frequent occurrences of trade cumulus and stratocumulus, and this probably reflects the marine environment. *The Azores also experience a range of middle- and high-level clouds that do not occur frequently in other stratocumulus regions*, highlighting the complexity of the meteorological inf luences on clouds in the region.





> The near ubiquity of precipitation at the site is surprising given that *the clouds are typically thin and often contain quite low condensate amounts*. Precipitation at Graciosa is associated with clouds of all altitudes (Figs. 10a,b) such that clouds with top heights between 1 and 11 km all contribute roughly equally to surface precipitation in the annual mean. Even though low clouds produce relatively weak surface precipitation, they occur in sufficient quantity (Fig. 10c) that their precipitation is climatologically important. *In summertime, most precipitating clouds have tops lower than 5 km *(Figs. 10b,c). *Approximately 20% of the surface precipitation *(~1 mm day–1 out of an annual mean of ~5 mm day –1)* originates from clouds with tops below 3 km (Fig. 10a). During the months of June–August, clouds with tops below 4 km contribute more than half of all surface precipitation (Fig. 10b); surprisingly, this is also the case in late winter*. The cumulative contribution to precipitation as a function of quasi-instantaneous (30 s) rain rate (Fig. 10d) indicates that *20% of precipitation accumulation is associated with conditional precipitation rates lower than ~3 mm h–1.*





> *According to a satellite-derived climatology, open mesoscale cellular convection occurs approximately 15% of the time during periods free of high clouds at the Azores (Muhlbauer et al. 2014)*



Isto leva-me à publicação que fiz há pouco acerca dos motivos subjacentes à reduzida ocorrência de trovoada nos Açores. Falta de núcleos de condensação e pouco _lift_. As ilhas são demasiado pequenas para que a insolação faça muita diferença.


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Orion disse:


> Nos próximos dias virá mais uma pluma tropical (ou frente em deslocamento lento/quase estacionária). Em geral deve ser muito nevoeiro e chuva miúda estando à espreita chuva mais forte. Boa molha para as montanhas estando ainda incerto o que vai restar para o G. Oriental (se uma reativação ou dissipação).
> 
> Evento interessante já que ao contrário de muitas outras vezes, os níveis mais baixos vão perdendo força em termos de ventos enquanto que os níveis altos terão ventos muito fortes. Cidade da Horta daqui a 72 horas:
> 
> ...












A frente deverá chegar ao G. Oriental extremamente enfraquecida. Chuva fraca e alguma precipitação orográfica porventura.

Lajes do Pico, 9 de Março 00z.






O GFS prevê o aumento da HR em geral nos dias 8 e 9. Começa a haver instabilidade suficiente para chuva moderada a forte que pode ser persistente (maioritariamente estratiforme mas ocasionalmente convectiva). Há condições favoráveis a acumulados orográficos jeitosos nos locais habituais.


----------



## jorgepaulino (6 Mar 2017 às 22:04)

Boa noite, a previsão do Accuweather já se pode considerar com algum nível de confiança para a cidade da Horta, de 19/03 até fim da semana?


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

Nas Flores...






Os valores são um bocado inflacionados tendo em conta o que se passa e as estações circundantes. Será preciso aferir algum tipo de consistência já que a rede não está no melhor estado.


----------



## lserpa (6 Mar 2017 às 22:43)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Boa noite, a previsão do Accuweather já se pode considerar com algum nível de confiança para a cidade da Horta, de 19/03 até fim da semana?



Nesta fase qualquer previsão a esta distância temporal, não pode ser considerada como correta 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 22:49)

Cluster disse:


> Em relação a recordes de precipitação em 24 horas a Madeira regista o mais trágico no nosso País certo?



O 20 de Fev. de 2010 em si não foi recorde absoluto (em 24h - o IPMA não modificou o portal)*. Mas o mês e o ano foram excecionais em termos de chuva.

Historicamente, o evento não é novidade. O período entre eventos é que é significativo.

https://dialnet.unirioja.es/descarga/articulo/5773268.pdf

*O recorde em 24 horas na Madeira diz respeito à Encumeada que se encontra, salvo erro, a 1000 metros de altitude. É um recorde um bocado suspeito mas é o que há. Podem ter sido quebrados alguns recordes no Funchal mas para confirmar isso seria necessário outro tipo de dados. Em termos de intensidade ao nível do mar fez um pior temporal em Outubro de 2015.


----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

Bom dia, o IPMA já emitiu o Aviso amarelo para amanhã, no que se refere à precipitação para o GC. 
Vendo o GFS das 00Z haverá muita água percipitável, isto conjugado com o deslocamento lento da frente, fará potênciar os acumulados. A humidade a 700hpa tomará bastante consistência à medida que atravessará o arquipélago. 
Os movimentos verticais serão bastante intensos junto às ilhas, daí poder ser a origem do aviso amarelo. Portanto, chuva localmente forte e persistente é possível. Trovoada não creio que seja provável a sua ocorrência, os valores de Cape/LI serão "residualmente favoráveis" , por isso, se houver, será muito dispersa e tendencialmente fraca. 
Vamos lá ver o que as novas estações da RHA irão acumular! 

Edit: não esperem tempo severo, isso não deverá acontecer. 
Ilhas baixas, deverão ter acumulados inferiores.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (7 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Boas tardes pessoal! Pelo que vi, tivemos dias interessantes aqui pelo grupo! 
Vou aproveitar para esclarecer apenas uma coisa sobre São Jorge.
Primeiro, acredito que grande parte do clima seco que a Graciosa apresenta, e sei disso, por já lá fui muitas vezes, tenho amigos lá, e sem dúvida que não se compara com as restantes ilhas (ilha seca), se deve ao efeito "parede" que São Jorge gera com as correntes de Sul, que são responsáveis por grande parte da chuva que caí, pelo menos aqui em São Jorge (Zona do Topo). Mas isto sou eu a pensar na lógica das coisas.
Segundo, acho que poucos são aqueles que realmente conhecem São Jorge, sem ser apenas por fotos, imagens satélites ou os dados que a estação do aeroporto fornece. Ora bem, São Jorge tem de ser pensada em 3 partes, parte das Velas (parte recente da ilha, caracterizada por terrenos soltos de areia preta, com pouca capacidade de "segurar" água, daí, haver necessidade de se ter aberto lá para aqueles lados uns furos), parte da Calheta (parte bastante acidentada e alta da ilha, onde estão localizadas a maioria das fajãs habitadas e habitáveis da ilha, onde existem cursos de água, diga-se, ribeiras, que correm todo o ano, até em período de grande seca, devido à grande altitude das serras que conseguem durante o Inverno reter água no solo) e finalmente, a parte da Zona do Topo (parte mais antiga da ilha, constituída em grande parte por barro, com terrenos antigos e muito bons para reter água. É um zona SUPER húmida, com muitas ribeiras, algumas que correm todo o ano mesmo em anos muito secos. Nascentes que correm todo o ano tanto na rocha como pelos pastos abaixo. Quase sempre verde). Os dados que vocês têm acesso são do aeroporto, que fica na zona da Urzelina que tem um clima de fajã, e o clima das fajãs, bem, digo-vos que é algo do outro mundo. Pode estar um frio dos diabos e a chover a potes, mas nas fajãs, o tempo está sempre ameno, por vezes solarengo e chove apenas o que a terra precisa para ser super hiper mega fértil. Não façam juizos das ilha apenas pelos mapas, acho que até os gajos que juntam informação para estatística são nabos neste campo, devido a tudo o que aqui descrevi.
Mais uma coisa, meu avô contava-me muitas histórias "de quando era novo", e uma delas tem haver com a Graciosa e um período muito grande de seca que lá tiveram. Vinham barcos e barcos a remos desde a Graciosa para São Jorge (fajã do Ouvidor, lado Norte da Ilha) e até mesmo para o Porto do Topo, buscar água em barricas. Muita dessa água foi transportada pelo meu avô no seu modesto carro de bois, tanto para a Fajã do Ouvidor, que fica a +/- 40 Km como para o porto do Topo, que ficava mesmo à porta de casa dele. E toda essa água era transportada aqui da Zona do Topo, a mais rica em água da ilha.
Não quero que levem a peito o que disse, é apenas um esclarecimento de quem realmente vive cá durante TODO O ANO! Vivemos nos Açores, um arquipélago lindo com 9 ilhas, todos diferentes entre si, desde a cultura, à gastronomia, às tradições, ao clima e até mesmo linguagem. Nenhuma é melhor do que a outra, são apenas todas DIFERENTES!!
NOTA: Espero bem que venha bom tempo para o Fim-de-semana, porque eu vou para São Miguel jogar no Regional de Voleibol Seniores Masculinos, e como não gosto de andar de avião, só quero que esteja bom tempo!


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 15:46)

A malta não é necessariamente 'naba'. Os atlas são feitos mediante modelos daí que é impossível que sejam certos até ao último pormenor. Para que fossem mais exatos seria preciso uma maior densidade de estações meteorológicas, algo que não existe/existia.

S. Jorge é alto o suficiente para que possa haver um efeito Foehn (especialmente) na costa norte. Lá está, seria preciso mais estações.

A orientação da frente de hoje (sudoeste) é propícia a mais efeito de sombra, que, como escrevi, acredito que seja mais pronunciado na zona leste da Graciosa (Caldeirão) e é exacerbado pelas reduzidas elevações da ilha. 

Olhando para a frente agora não há muita convecção. Chuva, se houver, será maioritariamente estratiforme. Isso e chuva orográfica.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 16:30)

A NASA tem um novo projeto de investigação da atmosfera chamado ATom:

https://www-pm.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bi...4&cmd=field-experiment-homepage&exp=ATOM-2017

Não há imagens desde o mês passado mas podem (acredito que vão) voltar. No que concerne aos Açores (o mapa é uma trampa) o portal principal é este (no canto superior esquerdo há que escolher o setor 11):

https://www-pm.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=22&lkdomain=Y&domain=FEXP_ATOM_MET10

Um plano aproximado dos Açores está aqui (é o melhor recurso):

https://www-pm.larc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/site/showdoc?docid=22&lkdomain=Y&domain=FEXP_ATOM_SECT10

Para se conhecer todas as novidades e funcionalidades, o portal principal é este:

https://www-pm.larc.nasa.gov/


----------



## Windmill (7 Mar 2017 às 18:13)

Manecas disse:


> Boas tardes pessoal! Pelo que vi, tivemos dias interessantes aqui pelo grupo!
> Vou aproveitar para esclarecer apenas uma coisa sobre São Jorge.
> Primeiro, acredito que grande parte do clima seco que a Graciosa apresenta, e sei disso, por já lá fui muitas vezes, tenho amigos lá, e sem dúvida que não se compara com as restantes ilhas (ilha seca), se deve ao efeito "parede" que São Jorge gera com as correntes de Sul, que são responsáveis por grande parte da chuva que caí, pelo menos aqui em São Jorge (Zona do Topo). Mas isto sou eu a pensar na lógica das coisas.
> Segundo, acho que poucos são aqueles que realmente conhecem São Jorge, sem ser apenas por fotos, imagens satélites ou os dados que a estação do aeroporto fornece. Ora bem, São Jorge tem de ser pensada em 3 partes, parte das Velas (parte recente da ilha, caracterizada por terrenos soltos de areia preta, com pouca capacidade de "segurar" água, daí, haver necessidade de se ter aberto lá para aqueles lados uns furos), parte da Calheta (parte bastante acidentada e alta da ilha, onde estão localizadas a maioria das fajãs habitadas e habitáveis da ilha, onde existem cursos de água, diga-se, ribeiras, que correm todo o ano, até em período de grande seca, devido à grande altitude das serras que conseguem durante o Inverno reter água no solo) e finalmente, a parte da Zona do Topo (parte mais antiga da ilha, constituída em grande parte por barro, com terrenos antigos e muito bons para reter água. É um zona SUPER húmida, com muitas ribeiras, algumas que correm todo o ano mesmo em anos muito secos. Nascentes que correm todo o ano tanto na rocha como pelos pastos abaixo. Quase sempre verde). Os dados que vocês têm acesso são do aeroporto, que fica na zona da Urzelina que tem um clima de fajã, e o clima das fajãs, bem, digo-vos que é algo do outro mundo. Pode estar um frio dos diabos e a chover a potes, mas nas fajãs, o tempo está sempre ameno, por vezes solarengo e chove apenas o que a terra precisa para ser super hiper mega fértil. Não façam juizos das ilha apenas pelos mapas, acho que até os gajos que juntam informação para estatística são nabos neste campo, devido a tudo o que aqui descrevi.
> ...


 

Manecas, eu já nem faço caso da arrogância de alguns, que lá por serem das ilhas maiores acham que têm mais direito a chuva que outros...
Não vivem cá no grupo Central portanto estão muito longe da realidade de quem cá vive.
O que me chateia é não perceberem que há sempre alguém em piores condições de quem reclama. 
Se a Graciosa fosse tão grande e montanhosa como S. Miguel já estava safa. Mas infelizmente não é, e só quem cá vive é que sabe o que custa.

Meu avô também me chegou a dizer o mesmo. Em períodos de estios mais prolongados vinham barcos carregados com pipas de água para abastecer os graciosenses, e mais para trás no tempo, e a seca foi tão grande em 1844, que foi preciso também virem barcos da Terceira e São Miguel carregados com barricas de água.
Uma curiosidade: Minha namorada é de Santa Maria, e diz me também que apesar das secas por lá não serem tão graves como na Graciosa (porque existem vários cursos de água espalhados na ilha) também num passado não muito distante foi preciso virem barcos de São Miguel com barris de água para matar a sede aos marienses.
Resumindo e concluindo, não são as frentes que resolvem o problema de falta de água nas ilhas centrais, orientais e ocidentais. Elas atenuam, mas não resolvem. Só nas ilhas maiores e mais montanhosas é que se vive em paz no que toca ao consumo de água (e ainda há quem se queixe mesmo assim...)

Passando á frente, o tempo já mudou aí para os teus lados? Aqui só ameaçou todo o dia e ainda não caíu nem um pingo. O meu pomar precisa de água e a minha horta também. Vamos lá ver se ela cai essa noite e madrugada.


----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2017 às 19:22)

Quinta-feira, haverá uma intrusão de ar frio no pós-frontal. O mesmo será tendencialmente seco e fará baixar o nível de congelação no Pico aos 1350 metros. Irá quase certamente nevar, mas aos 1500metros, apenas estão previstos 2cm e será uma neve alagada.
Falta agora avaliar o fator montanha e efeitos locais.  


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

---

Há que diferenciar entre os grupos. O principal fluxo de humidade afeta os Grs. Ocidental e Central ficando o Oriental ao lado disto nas próximas 48 horas, mais coisa menos coisa.






Contudo, o G. Oriental continuará a ser afetado de forma intermitente por uma HR interessante nos primeiros 1500 a 2000 metros de altitude. Tirando alguma chuva fraca devido a circunstâncias locais, o mais relevante deverá ser a nebulosidade. Durante o dia de amanhã, com o aproximar da frente, a chuva vai aumentando gradualmente de intensidade (mas não deverá ser muito intensa).

Não obstante a ventania prevista no G. Ocidental, não tem havido assim tanta chuva (mas está a haver uma convecção interessante a oeste das Flores). Os ventos à superfície não são muito intensos e a atmosfera tem algumas intrusões de ar mais seco que certamente vão evaporando alguma precipitação.

Para o GC, muita da chuva advirá do aumento da HR. Lá para 5ª haverá a adveção - em altitude - de uma massa de ar mais fria e saturada, ajudando isto a tapar as intrusões de ar seco (que ocorrem principalmente a 500 hPa). Como os ventos nos níveis baixos não são muito intensos o evento é relevante mas não muito. Como já foi escrito, chuva moderada a forte pode ocorrer.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 20:02)

Orion disse:


> *Para o GC, muita da chuva advirá do aumento da HR.* Lá para 5ª haverá a adveção - em altitude - de uma massa de ar mais fria e saturada, ajudando isto a tapar as intrusões de ar seco (que ocorrem principalmente a 500 hPa). Como os ventos nos níveis baixos não são muito intensos o evento é relevante mas não muito. Como já foi escrito, chuva moderada a forte pode ocorrer.



... e do alargamento das massas de ar saturadas.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 23:14)

O IR colorido é muito enganador...







Aquelas células parecem ser bastante intensas nem que seja pela cor vermelha escura que se traduz em topos frios e mais altos. Na análise de satélite (22:30 UTC)...






... os topos devem rondar os 6 mil metros (atingindo provavelmente o nível de equilíbrio). Os ventos não muito intensos na baixa atmosfera devem estar a traduzir-se em correntes ascendentes fracas a moderadas. As células estão a surgir num ambiente de elevado cisalhamento (>22.5 m/s) mas os ventos mais fortes estão presentes na atmosfera média-alta. Ainda assim, é notável o volume das células face ao fraco CAPE (especialmente da que está a sul das Flores).

Escrito isto, o MPE da Eumetsat dá uma estimativa que me parece bastante acertada:






Por outras palavras, aquelas células poderão trazer chuva moderada a forte mas não trariam dilúvios por aí além (só se estivessem paradas). Se houvesse radar, os ecos tenderiam a ser intermédios na escala porque a falta de núcleos de condensação engorda as gotas.


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2017 às 12:37)

E para os próximos 2 dias o IPMA coloca temperaturas na ordem dos 27ºC / 28ºC desde a Costa Sul até aos picos mais altos da Madeira...


----------



## lserpa (8 Mar 2017 às 12:44)

Os modelos já estão a falhar na previsão da chuva ️ nem uma gota  apesar da ameaça


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Mar 2017 às 15:25)

Boa Tarde a todos

Aqui por Angra temos um dia com céu muito nublado mas com muita pouca precipitação até ao momento ... Apenas umas poucas gotas de manhã mas nada até agora digno de aviso amarelo pelo menos por aqui ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Mar 2017 às 16:19)

Chove torrencialmente aqui pela freguesia da Feteira, Ilha do Faial. Chove assim pelo menos há meia hora. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (8 Mar 2017 às 16:19)

Uma chuvada à moda antiga  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2017 às 20:26)

Parece-me que a pluma está ligeiramente a oeste do que estava previsto.






De qualquer das formas a rede regional está a registar acumulados interessantes. Esporadicamente há um aguaceiro mais intenso.

Na minha terra, o Aqua fez um bom resumo. Mais nuvens que costa sul do que na Norte.






As estações de SM não registaram muita chuva o que não é de admirar. Onde estão os ventos?

No que concerne ao GC prometo que é a última vez que abordo isto  Só com dados de radar é que a situação fica mais clara. Imagem de hoje do Aqua:






A verdade assinalei a direção do fluxo (principal - FP) de hoje (sudoeste - SW). As setas a preto representam o efeito orográfico imediato do Pico e do Faial. Em S. Jorge o efeito de sombra não é mais pronunciado porque a ilha em média é mais alta que o Pico e sempre condensa alguma da humidade que resta. As setas a vermelho representam o ar mais seco nas camadas mais abaixo da atmosfera que fica escondido debaixo das nuvens orográficas. A Terceira beneficia da sua posição mais a leste da 'sombra' e o seu ponto mais alto ser no oeste.


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Orion disse:


> No que concerne ao GC prometo que é a última vez que abordo isto  Só com dados de radar é que a situação fica mais clara. Imagem de hoje do Aqua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Em suma, a área dentro das setas vermelhas são as zonas potencialmente perturbadas pelas ilhas do triângulo. Mas a zona verde a tracejado é a zona - suponho eu - mais seca devido às ação conjunta do Pico e de, especialmente, S. Jorge.






Se o fluxo for de sul a zona de turbulência deriva para norte (esquerda) potencialmente - porque isto é apenas uma teoria - ainda mais a Graciosa.


----------



## faroeste (8 Mar 2017 às 22:30)

Como os Açores são tão díspares em relação ao tempo. Ilha Terceira chuva por um canudo.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 01:31)

O GFS carrega esta noite aqui na precipitação. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

Bom Dia

Por aqui agora sim tem chovido nas últimas horas o que deverá dar uns bons acumulados apesar de nunca termos tido muita intensidade na precipitação. Vai ser bom para as terras pois água é sempre preciso ...


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 11:52)

lserpa disse:


> O GFS carrega esta noite aqui na precipitação.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Desta vez o GFS acertou, embora com algum atraso. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 11:59)

Foto tirada esta manhã pelo André Silva nos Flamengos, Faial.
A vista compensa


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Mar 2017 às 13:37)

Por aqui chove há algum tempo com intensidade média a forte ... 

Interessante que o aviso amarelo deixou de estar em vigor e agora é a altura em que está a chover de maneira mais intensa ... Não deixa de ser engraçado ...


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

Utilizando os dados das duas novas estações meteorológicas da RHA, da meia noite de hoje até às 11:20 no Alto do Cabouco caíram 28.9mm o qual está a uma cota aproximadamente de 840metros, na estação do Pico Verde, acumulou 15mm no mesmo período de tempo, esta última localiza-se a uma cota de aproximadamente 420 metros. Na mina estação, registei cerca de 14,9mm no período acima referido a uma cota de 100 metros aproximadamente. 
30L m2 em 12 horas em altitude e 15L m2 em 12 horas abaixo dos 450 metros pelo menos 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (9 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

É engraçada a variedade climática do nosso País, o Pico está branquinho e na Madeira já há pelo menos uma estação do IPMA nos 29 .


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2017 às 14:09)

Cluster disse:


> É engraçada a variedade climática do nosso País, o Pico está branquinho e na Madeira já há pelo menos uma estação do IPMA nos 29 .



Efectivamente, Santana (na Costa Norte) chegou aos 29º C às 13h.

Quinta Grande e Ponta do Sol (Costa Sul) vão com 26ºC.

Suspeito que, pelo menos na Costa Norte, haverá recordes para o mês de Março.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 14:51)

Ouvi agora na antena 3 32°c no Funchal!! Sério?! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2017 às 14:59)

lserpa disse:


> Ouvi agora na antena 3 32°c no Funchal!! Sério?!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Infelizmente tudo ou quase tudo o que é comunicação social só fazem afirmações ridículas e sem fundamento nenhum, o mais provável é que algum correspondente que esteja no Funchal, deve ter o carro ao sol e depois dá nisso.
Site do IPMA ás 14H Funchal * +25,2ºC.*


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 15:00)

Thomar disse:


> Infelizmente tudo ou quase tudo o que é comunicação social só fazem afirmações ridículas e sem fundamento nenhum, o mais provável é que algum correspondente que esteja no Funchal, deve ter o carro ao sol e depois dá nisso.
> Site do IPMA ás 14H Funchal * +25,2ºC.*



Lololol faz uma diferença enorme.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (9 Mar 2017 às 15:16)

Pois para já a estação mais perto dos 30 foi Santana às 14:00 registou 29,5, na costa sul Ponta do Sol já passava os 27 às 14:00.


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 19:23)

Aqui pela Horta a temperatura vai em queda e alguns aguaceiros. Sigo com 12 graus, o Pico está coberto de nuvens pelo menos a partir dos 800 metros, poderá ser sinónimo de neve à moda antiga. A cota está prevista +/- aos 1200, mas deverá acumular apenas acima dos 1300 esta noite. Isto se as condições se mantiverem. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 19:33)

Imagem da minha varanda
Sigo com 12,2° c e a descer 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Mar 2017 às 19:55)

Alto do cabouco já segue com 5°c 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Azathoth (9 Mar 2017 às 21:08)

Thomar disse:


> Infelizmente tudo ou quase tudo o que é comunicação social só fazem afirmações ridículas e sem fundamento nenhum, o mais provável é que algum correspondente que esteja no Funchal, deve ter o carro ao sol e depois dá nisso.
> Site do IPMA ás 14H Funchal * +25,2ºC.*



Por acaso o meu carro (ao sol) marcava uns 29,5 ºC às 14h. 
Dia de Verão hoje.


----------



## Hawk (9 Mar 2017 às 22:13)

Às 21h Santana ainda registava 26° C.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Sigo aqui pela Horta com 9.1 graus e aguaceiros. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2017 às 10:35)

Montanha do Pico


----------



## lserpa (10 Mar 2017 às 10:46)

AnDré disse:


> Montanha do Pico



Cota da neve no lado norte da montanha, bastante próxima dos 1000 metros 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cluster (10 Mar 2017 às 11:09)

Boa imagem do Pico!

A Madeira vive um autentico forno com temperaturas que superam um dia normal de verão. Ponta do sol na costa Sul atingiu 29 ontem e olhando para os gráficos desta noite andou sempre acima dos 21! Santana na costa Norte e a alguma altitude atingiu 29,6, durante esta noite olhando para os gráficos não deve ter descido dos 22! Noites tropicais no inicio de Marco.

PS:às 10 da manhã Ponta do Sol já se aproxima dos 27.


----------



## Cluster (10 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Está se mesmo a adivinhar que mais um chico esperto vai atear fogo à ilha...


----------



## lserpa (10 Mar 2017 às 13:27)

Foto de Luís Azevedo, tirada na encosta sul.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Provável prova de como neva mais facilmente a cotas inferiores no Pico. 
A estação de são Caetano cota aprox. 750 metros, registou uma temperatura mínima de 2,98° C.
Por outro lado, no Faial, a temperatura mínima registada no Alto do Cabouco, a uma cota de aprox. 850 metros foi de 3,64°C. Se os valores fossem ao contrário, iriam de acordo com os valores de uma atmosfera standard, mas, é precisamente ao contrário.
Logo, o Pico absorve uma boa quantidade de frio. Provavelmente será um efeito local físico.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2017 às 16:38)

Às 15h atingimos aquele que deve ter sido o pico máximo de temperatura deste evento (?)invernil(?): 31.1ºC na Quinta Grande (Câmara de Lobos).


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

Cluster disse:


> Está se mesmo a adivinhar que mais um chico esperto vai atear fogo à ilha...



Faltaria o mais importante que são os ventos intensos para propagar o fogo (efeito Foehn). A temperatura está alta mas os ventos estão fracos. E foi a velocidade dos ventos que na altura sobrecarregou os bombeiros.

Nos próximos dias a circulação da atmosfera vai mudar. Em vez de uma corrente quente de sul virá uma corrente tendencialmente fresca e seca de nordeste. Nos níveis baixos até tem alguma humidade. Mais fresco para a costa norte, nem tanto para a costa sul.

Por outras palavras, alguém até pode atear algum fogo mas é improvável que tenha dimensão relevante.


----------



## Hawk (10 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


> Faltaria o mais importante que são os ventos intensos para propagar o fogo (efeito Foehn). A temperatura está alta mas os ventos estão fracos. E foi a velocidade dos ventos que na altura sobrecarregou os bombeiros.
> 
> Nos próximos dias a circulação da atmosfera vai mudar. Em vez de uma corrente quente de sul virá uma corrente tendencialmente fresca e seca de nordeste. Nos níveis baixos até tem alguma humidade. Mais fresco para a costa norte, nem tanto para a costa sul.
> 
> Por outras palavras, alguém até pode atear algum fogo mas é improvável que tenha dimensão relevante.




Dito e feito! A estação de Lombo da Terça que registava 27º às 16h, regista agora 14.9º! Queda de 12º em 2h...

EDIT: Continua em descida, 13.7ºC às 19h.


----------



## lserpa (10 Mar 2017 às 19:48)

No caso da Madeira, o terreno é extremamente acidentado e perfeito para efeito chaminé. Claro que o vento amplifica esse efeito. 
Mas, na ausência dele e em condições de humidade perfeitas, o fogo gere o seu próprio "sistema" meteorológico e torna-se auto-suficiente, quanto maior e mais quente, mais rápida é a circulação e consequentemente maior injeção de comburente. 
Resumindo, estes incêndios propagam-se em três factores físicos: convecção, radiação e objectos em combustão. Portanto, os incêndios da Madeira são muito difíceis de controlar. Na realidade é deixar arder e tentar proteger os bens. É uma luta infrutífera.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2017 às 19:50)

Hawk disse:


> Dito e feito! A estação de Lombo da Terça que registava 27º às 16h, regista agora 14.9º! Queda de 12º em 2h...



A que altitude está a estação?

A alteração a que me referi ainda não aconteceu. Irá acontecer gradualmente a partir de amanhã  Essa diminuição brusca da temperatura ou foi um efeito local ou um problema da estação.

Hoje tem sido um dia propício ao surgimento de nuvens orográficas.

Aqua:






Terra:


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2017 às 20:08)

Orion disse:


> A que altitude está a estação?
> 
> A alteração a que me referi ainda não aconteceu. Irá acontecer gradualmente a partir de amanhã  Essa diminuição brusca da temperatura ou foi um efeito local ou um problema da estação.
> 
> ...



A estação está a 931m de altitude.
Nas últimas horas o vento soprou forte de Sul/Sudeste. A humidade relativa do ar andou na casa dos 20%. (Efeito Foehn).
Assim que o vento enfraqueceu e rodou para NE, a nebulosidade entrou, a humidade disparou e a temperatura caiu.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2017 às 21:26)

Muita nebulosidade hoje na Madeira. Toda a precipitação que possa ter sido gerada evaporou muito antes de chegar ao solo devido ao muito ar seco.

A mesma nebulosidade 'escondeu' a poeira prevista, sendo a mesma mais visível a oeste das Canárias.






Nos próximos dias - e sem prazo para que ocorra algum tipo de mudança - o anticiclone está para ficar nos Açores, sendo o cenário mais incerto para a Madeira.


----------



## Orion (13 Mar 2017 às 04:40)

Já foi publicado?

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10153567831153183&id=299348498182

Claro que tem as suas limitações (incluindo potencialmente alguns exageros) mas não deixa de ser interessante. Não publico mapas porque os que têm mais definição são muito pesados. Também aproveito para deixar esta pérola do relatório final...






O século XXI até tem sido bastante simpático na quantidade de ciclones tropicais que por cá passaram mas para obter um período de retorno de 41 anos para ciclones com categoria 2 deve ter sido utilizada uma distância bastante considerável.

Tendo em conta que o clima tem diversos ciclos...





... encontrei uma previsão meteomaluca (certamente assumindo o AG)  Pessoalmente acho que se/quando vier um furacão severo não se chamará Henri mas sim Gordon 





Quem sabe? É esperar para ver. Entretanto, até que não se está muito mal nas probabilidades...






Voltando à meteorologia vigente, em PDL o ambiente é calmo mas de vez em quando surgem rajadas do nada.

---






Uma pérola do passado... um tsunami que submergiu algumas ilhas dos Açores... que coisa monstruosa


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

Depois de ontem termos tido um dia veraneante e de céu azul eis que hoje temos um dia que começou com algumas nuvens e foi se tornando cada vez mais cinzento até culminar agora à tarde com chuva e algum vento ...


----------



## lcs (15 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui o link para a estações da  Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores - Governo dos Açores, com dados em tempo real.
A ilha das Flores foi a última a ver construidas as suas estações, estando já algumas operacionais desde do mês passado.

Tenho quase a certeza que todos vós ja conhecem o site, mas pode sempre haver alguém que desconheça 

http://servicos.srrn.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#

Saudações florentinas


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Mar 2017 às 21:00)

Tenho pena que não haja termómetros nas estações instaladas aqui na Terceira, seria muito interessante...


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2017 às 21:09)




----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

Quem sabe? Lá para Sábado ou Domingo pode haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trombas d'água na Madeira. É esperar para ver.

Parece que Março vai ser mais um mês seco em PDL. Que venha a primavera.


----------



## faroeste (15 Mar 2017 às 23:16)

AzoresPower disse:


> Tenho pena que não haja termómetros nas estações instaladas aqui na Terceira, seria muito interessante...


Falta ainda duas estações e essas sim com monitorização da temperatura. Serra Cume e Santa Bárbara. Espero elas já estão instaladas os dados estão offline


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2017 às 18:17)

Orion disse:


> Quem sabe? Lá para Sábado ou Domingo pode haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trombas d'água na Madeira. É esperar para ver.



Os próximos dias na Madeira (e Porto Santo) vão ser caracterizados por alguma instabilidade.

A instabilidade (em termos de CAPE/LI e não de ventos) vai aumentar até domingo devendo ficar as condições mais agrestes a este do arquipélago e ao largo da costa de Marrocos.

Assumindo que o GFS não vai mudar muito até domingo, o que pode não ser verdade sendo o referido dia o mais propício a grandes alterações, parece-me que a instabilidade mais favorável à ocorrência de trombas d'água (ou seja, para ser visível nas ilhas) ocorrerá no sábado.

Tendo em conta as circunstâncias, a convecção pode ser mais ou menos dispersa e tenderá a ser de rápido desenvolvimento (mas de curta duração). Pode não haver instabilidade suficiente para gerar funis tornádicos mas sim nuvens-funil.

Como já é hábito, relembro a grande incerteza - e baixa probabilidade de ocorrência - associada a este tipo de fenómenos que é exacerbada pela localização da instabilidade (a este da Madeira, no mar).


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2017 às 19:46)

> A deputada do PS Lara Martinho questionou a ministra do Mar, durante a sua audição na Comissão de Agricultura e Mar, sobre a instalação da rede de radares meteorológicos nos Açores. A deputada, eleita pelo círculo dos Açores, lembrou que foi recentemente noticiado que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) iria lançar até Junho deste ano o concurso para a instalação do radar meteorológico de Santa Bárbara na Ilha Terceira. No entanto, esse concurso estava dependente dos equipamentos que os Estados Unidos da América (EUA) iriam deixar na Serra de Santa Bárbara.
> 
> Respondendo a Lara Martinho, a Ministra do Mar revelou “uma boa notícia” sobre a rede de radares meteorológicos nos Açores: “depois de uma árdua negociação, os EUA concordaram em deixar na Serra de Santa Bárbara a base e a torre de radar. Por isso, explicou a governante, os concursos e as intervenções vão ser iniciados este ano com um orçamento inferior ao previsto. Para além deste radar na Ilha Terceira, que é prioritário, também a instalação do radar na Ilha de São Miguel vai avançar, tal como havia prometido o Executivo”, refere nota enviada pelo PS



CA

A saga continua. Da mesma maneira que o anúncio público da instalação do radar na Terceira estava dependente de condições privadas (equipamentos deixados pelos americanos) o radar de S. Miguel é mais fumo que fogo. Os estudos vão se arrastar escondendo o verdadeiro motivo: a falta de fundos.


----------



## AzoresPower (16 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

faroeste disse:


> Falta ainda duas estações e essas sim com monitorização da temperatura. Serra Cume e Santa Bárbara. Espero elas já estão instaladas os dados estão offline



Muito bom. Mesmo assim era interessante que a do Pico da Bagacina, por exemplo, também tivesse. Mas já me contento qualquer coisa...


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2017 às 17:53)

Orion disse:


> Os próximos dias na Madeira (e Porto Santo) vão ser caracterizados por alguma instabilidade.
> 
> A instabilidade (em termos de CAPE/LI e não de ventos) vai aumentar até domingo devendo ficar as condições mais agrestes a este do arquipélago e ao largo da costa de Marrocos.
> 
> ...



Domingo aparenta estar definitivamente fora do baralho.

Amanhã o SBCAPE ronda os 900, mais coisa menos coisa, mas deverá ser de curta duração. Creio que não há instabilidade suficiente para gerar trombas (só a este das ilhas, no mar).

Como não quero procurar a agulha no palheiro, foi um falso alarme da minha parte  Mas tendo em conta todos os fatores acho que é possível a ocorrência de alguma nuvem funil numa célula mais ativa. Há muito ar seco portanto a convecção será mais ou menos dispersa.


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2017 às 17:15)

Neste evento a Gran Canária está a ter mais trovoada que a Madeira 

Na imprensa lá do sítio a chuva forte também foi erradamente traduzida como 'tromba d'água':


Por volta das 12h UTC havia alguma instabilidade perto da ilha da Madeira mas o tefigrama é uma desilusão estando o CAPE muito abaixo do previsto pelo GFS. Em geral a convecção é fraca e muito breve.

---


----------



## a410ree (18 Mar 2017 às 17:57)

Video retirado do facebook !


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

a410ree disse:


> Video retirado do facebook !



Se de facto foi hoje...  

Resta saber se o funil tocou no chão.


----------



## a410ree (18 Mar 2017 às 18:11)

Orion disse:


> Se de facto foi hoje...
> 
> Resta saber se o funil tocou no chão.



Esse video só pode ser de hoje, até porque pelas 10h da manha mais ou menos, também avistei, so que não desenvolveu... e acabou por desaparecer uns 10 minutos depois ...
E nem gravei


----------



## a410ree (18 Mar 2017 às 22:25)

Mais um video, e desta vez dá para ver bem !


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2017 às 22:41)

Desta vez encontrou-se a agulha no palheiro 

Trombas são surpresa agradável. Como escrevi antes achava que era mais provável uma qualquer nuvem-funil.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2017 às 16:50)




----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

O TidBits agora oferece tefigramas mundiais baseados no GFS para a previsão (basta clicar no mapa e depois inserir as coordenadas pretendidas):







Produto um pouco mais complexo e não é muito relevante para o continente já que há melhores. Para as ilhas é um produto muito útil para ajudar a prever tornados. O SRH é a helicidade e o SHR é o cisalhamento.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

Orion disse:


> O SRH é a helicidade e o SHR é o cisalhamento.



DCAPE: http://www.theweatherprediction.com/habyhints3/944/

MUCAPE: http://www.spc.noaa.gov/exper/mesoanalysis/help/help_mucp.html

---

O tefigrama mais complexo e completo pode ser encontrado na COD: http://weather.cod.edu/forecast/ 

(GFS no menu em cima  Select Sector View/Atlantic à esquerda  Clicar no mapa e mudar as coordenadas/opções do tefigrama).


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

O inverno foi uma miséria em termos de NAO-







Em termos de previsões o ECM não é nada simpático:

http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/long-term-forecast/seasonal-forecast/

Outros modelos mensais parecem indicar que Abril vai ter muito anticiclone também. Chuva, essa, seria (será?) mais para as ilhas ocidentais:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/nmme/html_monthly/precip_anom_global_body.html


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 03:04)




----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

A baixa humidade tem dado uma sensação desagradável.

A chuva deve voltar lá para o fim de semana. Até lá o arrefecimento global vai continuar (especialmente para os meus lados) 






A NOAA tem uma base de dados histórica de algumas estações (mais relevante para a precipitação) se bem que algumas estão incompletas. Nos Açores está disponível a estação de Sta. Maria, Flores, Lajes, Horta e PDL. A lista pode ser encontrada aqui (resumos diários): https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo-web/datasets/GHCND/locations/FIPS:PO/detail (clicar em station list)


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 16:39)

A saída das 12z está a sair por isso uso a das 6. Ensembles para Sta. Cruz das Flores (coordenadas aproximadas):











Primeiro irá passar uma pequena depressão com um sistema frontal associado (a partir de amanhã). O mais notório será a diminuição gradual da pressão e o aumento gradual do vento no G. Ocidental. A frente em si terá algum CAPE e o cisalhamento estará fraco a moderado. Alguma chuva moderada ou forte pode ocorrer. É possível que ocorra alguma ou outra trovoada.

O final do mês deverá trazer uma depressão muito cavada a noroeste/norte dos Açores. As ondas poderão chegar aos 8-10 metros. A precipitação ainda está um pouco incerta mas não deverá ser, novamente, por aí além. Depois de alguns dias com grandes diferenciais na temperatura (para os padrões das ilhas) entre os Grs. Ocidental e Oriental, vem aí ar mais fresco (se bem que será de curta duração):






Não estou a ver grandes condições para tempo severo.

Publico um mapa com poucos detalhes geográficos porque os outros ainda não estão completos:






Ainda é cedo mas para se ter uma ideia da vastidão do campo de ventos...


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 20:02)

moderada a forte em PDL que durou pouco.

Tem sido um bom evento para os locais habituais. Algumas estações do norte de S. Miguel (ex: Algarvia) também têm tido chuva interessante.






A precipitação em Sta. Maria tem sido quase residual.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 20:08)

Orion disse:


> Publico um mapa com poucos detalhes geográficos porque os outros ainda não estão completos:


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

O IPMA emitiu um aviso laranja para ondulação (G. Ocidental). Parece-me que este poderá ser reavaliado já que ainda faltam 2/3 dias.

Probabilidade da ocorrência de ondas superiores a 9 metros (NOAA):






O modelo do instituto hidrográfico dá ondas a rondar os 9 metros (próximo do aviso vermelho). O modelo usado pelos gregos dá ondas a rondar os 10 metros:






Quanto à ventania...


----------



## Windmill (26 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

Vou para São Miguel amanhã pelas 5h da tarde.
Qual a probabilidade do vôo ficar cancelado?


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:08)

*Açores com aviso laranja até terça-feira*
26 mar, 2017 - 21:47

Em causa a agitação marítima nos próximos dias.



O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) lançou um aviso laranja para as ilhas do grupo ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores, para terça-feira, devido à agitação marítima.

Segundo o IPMA, o aviso laranja para as ilhas das Flores e Corvo estará em vigor entre as 3h00 horas locais (mais uma em Lisboa) e as 22h00 horas de terça-feira sendo que as mesmas ilhas já estão sob aviso amarelo, devido a agitação marítima, entre 21h00 de segunda-feira e as 3h00 de terça-feira.

Ainda para as ilhas do grupo ocidental há um aviso amarelo referente ao vento entre as 18h00 desta segunda-feira e as 12h00 de terça-feira.

Para as ilhas do grupo central (São Jorge, Pico, Faial, Terceira e Graciosa) o aviso amarelo para agitação amarelo vigora entre as 6h00 e as 22h00 de terça-feira.

O serviço regional da Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores, através do IPMA, informa que a previsão para o "aumento da agitação marítima e do vento", particularmente nas ilhas do grupo ocidental e central do arquipélago dos Açores, deve-se a "uma depressão muito cavada centrada a norte do arquipélago".

O aviso laranja é o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro e indica situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado. Já o aviso amarelo, o terceiro mais grave, indica situação de risco para determinadas actividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/79436/acores_com_aviso_laranja_ate_terca_feira?utm_source=rss


----------



## Windmill (26 Mar 2017 às 22:32)

Bem, já vi que mais vale a pena perguntar directamente á Sata. Com tanto chico esperto a fazerem aqui  previsões não oficiais,  quando confrontados com perguntas simples não sabem responder,  fingem que não leram  ou então esperam que sejam sempre os ditos "meteorologistas" do costume a darem os seus  bitaites...


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 23:37)

Convecção interessante na frente.  moderada em PDL.

---

Durou pouco mas foi uma surpresa agradável


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 00:53)

Ameaçou mas até agora nicles de trovoada.

No resumo de hoje...






... o G. Ocidental dentro da média, o Central (ligeiramente) acima da média e o Oriental abaixo da média. O tempo tentou agradar a todos


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2017 às 10:54)

Windmill disse:


> Bem, já vi que mais vale a pena perguntar directamente á Sata. Com tanto chico esperto a fazerem aqui  previsões não oficiais,  quando confrontados com perguntas simples não sabem responder,  fingem que não leram  ou então esperam que sejam sempre os ditos "meteorologistas" do costume a darem os seus  bitaites...



Caso não tenha percebido isto é um forum meteorologia amadora! Vai tomar decisões consoante a opinião de um forum que nada tem a ver com as autoridades nem faz previsões oficiais? 

Obviamente que se tem duvidas deve perguntar à SATA ou ao IPMA, eles têm acesso a informação detalhada e são profissionais. Aqui pelo forum apenas se faz uma interpretação *não profissional* dos dados que estão disponíveis na internet para consulta de todos. Já lhe ocorreu que se calhar ninguém aqui sabe responder à sua pergunta? Eu por exemplo não sei...


----------



## Windmill (27 Mar 2017 às 11:11)

Muito obrigado mas a SATA já me disponibilizou a informação desejada. Já respondeu tarde!
Eu pessoalmente já tinha percebido há muito que este é um fórum de meteorologia amadora, ao contrário de alguns indivíduos de Ponta Delgada que gostam muito de fazer previsões como se as suas fossem as mais correctas...
Respondendo á sua dúvida, ainda há alguns meses atrás, essas mesmas personagens de Ponta Delgada andaram aqui a responder a essa mesma questão, com base nas previsões dos modelos. É claro que não me deixei seguir pelas mesmas. Já não bastava serem meteorologistas wannabe, armados em doutores sabe tudo, e agora também operadores da Sata...
Ademais, a minha pergunta tinha sido direccionada para uma pessoa deste fórum que é controlador de tráfego aéreo. Só lamento que o mesmo não tenha lido a tempo a minha questão.
Cumprimentos da ilha branca!


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2017 às 11:23)

Windmill disse:


> Muito obrigado mas a SATA já me disponibilizou a informação desejada. Já respondeu tarde!
> Eu pessoalmente já tinha percebido há muito que este é um fórum de meteorologia amadora, ao contrário de alguns indivíduos de Ponta Delgada que gostam muito de fazer previsões como se as suas fossem as mais correctas...
> Respondendo á sua dúvida, ainda há alguns meses atrás, essas mesmas personagens de Ponta Delgada andaram aqui a responder a essa mesma questão, com base nas previsões dos modelos. É claro que não me deixei seguir pelas mesmas. Já não bastava serem meteorologistas wannabe, armados em doutores sabe tudo, e agora também operadores da Sata...
> Ademais, a minha pergunta tinha sido direccionada para uma pessoa deste fórum que é controlador de tráfego aéreo. Só lamento que o mesmo não tenha lido a tempo a minha questão.
> Cumprimentos da ilha branca!



Windmill, aqui acho que ninguém é meteorologista wannabe... O pessoal vem aqui partilhar opiniões pessoais, isto é um forum livre, a malta não está aqui para se chatear,  não acho necessário tanta animosidade. 

Podia ter perguntado directamente por mensagem privada ao membro do forum que diz ser controlador de tráfego aéreo, talvez tivesse visto a sua questão, por vezes os posts perdem-se no meio de tantos outros e as questões ficam por responder, acontece!

Cumprimentos desde o Pinhal do Rei!


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2017 às 17:44)

Boa Tarde

Aqui pela Terceira chove de uma forma moderada a forte há já algum tempo ... 

Ontem também tivemos tempo semelhante com aguaceiros pontuais mas intensos ... Até chegaram a criar pequenos ribeiros na rua ... 

Um fim de Março e início de Primavera bem regado por aqui ...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 19:31)

Os modelos reduziram a altura das ondas.

NOAA  probabilidade de ondas superiores a 9 metros:












O grego está mais isolado:






---


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2017 às 05:01)

O AROME mostra bem a proteção que a orografia dá a Sta. Cruz. 

Na rede regional nenhuma estação do oeste das Flores tem valores semelhantes aos do Corvo (a dos Terreiros tem vento nos 30 km/h). Será devido a fatores locais? Infelizmente a estação de Ponta Delgada está fora de serviço.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Mar 2017 às 11:28)

Bom Dia

Por aqui temos mais um dia cinzento e chuvoso com aguaceiros na madrugada e manhã ... Também já se nota um aumento na intensidade do vento ... Em termos de ondulação aqui por Angra como não estive perto do mar não posso aferir dessa questão mas está o que se chama na gíria um dia "porco" ...


----------



## lcs (28 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Orion disse:


> O AROME mostra bem a proteção que a orografia dá a Sta. Cruz.
> 
> Na rede regional nenhuma estação do oeste das Flores tem valores semelhantes aos do Corvo (a dos Terreiros tem vento nos 30 km/h). Será devido a fatores locais? Infelizmente a estação de Ponta Delgada está fora de serviço.



A estação de Ponta Delgada ( ilha das Flores) ainda não foi construída por isso é que não funciona


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

As grandes ondas acabaram por ser registadas no G. Oriental, no caso S. Miguel.


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2017 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde

Dizer que por aqui temos um dia bem chuvoso com precipitação contínua já há algum tempo ...


----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2017 às 20:11)

As ciclogéneses estão a ocorrer muito longe dos Açores. As frentes que chegarem às ilhas serão tendencialmente fracas. Para a semana poderá haver uma alteração da configuração atmosférica.

A chuva é pouca mas a pluma tropical em si é enorme e desloca-se muito lentamente. Deve ficar por cá pelo menos nos próximos 2 dias.


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2017 às 19:51)

O ECM e o GFS estão praticamente idênticos a 120 horas. A configuração atmosférica em si não é particularmente gravosa mas o GFS sugere a possível ocorrência de chuva forte.

A partir daí reina a especulação:










_Mim querer_ o cenário do ECM com a depressão ligeiramente mais para este  Contudo, o cenário do GFS é perfeitamente plausível. A primavera traz as bolsas de ar frio em altitude que podem auxiliar na geração de trombas.


----------

